# Migliori portieri al mondo secondo le statistiche di CIES



## Torros (30 Aprile 2016)

nei primi 5 campionati europei. 

CIES è un sito che si occupa di analizzare le varie statistiche sul calcio nei primi 5 campionati europei.

ecco la loro classifica:







opinioni?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2016)

Interessante. Sono contento per Gigi che finalmente viene elogiato come si deve pure quì in Italia.
Perchè non c'è Courtois?? Delusione? Ho letto che anche Conte non lo vorrebbe.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Maggio 2016)

non riesco a vedere la classifica....qualcuno gentilmente può scrivermi i nomi???...grazie mille


----------

